# OKO plus cat litter - views?



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I need some more cat litter. Have failed to find an outlet (as in shop) for chick crumb.

Need to order from Zooplus who sell OKO Plus so wondered if this is good? 

Does it track a lot? How long should it last for 40 L pack? Got 3 trays though one not used a great deal.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not sure how long it would last because Oscar's only had it for a week. Seems fine to me in general though. Much bigger pieces than Worlds Best but I'm happy with the switch and Oscar doesn't mind what litter he has. I have an anti-tracking mat and that helps with the tracking side of things. I've only found the odd (clean) cat litter piece anywhere else.

I just bought some of this though as it looked good value:

Natural, Flushable, Biodegradable Cat Litter 3kg/6.6lbs on eBay, also Litter Supplies, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Nov-08 11:27:17 GMT)

I can't tell you what it is like as I've not used it yet. Lymorelyn has though.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Only thing is because the pieces are big some clean bits are wasted when I've scooped so far as they don't drop through the holes of my scooper. But I'm probably being a bit scrooge-like here. I'd just sorted myself out with the ideal scoop for worlds best - a metal slotted spoon. The metal can cope with digging through deep layers of litter.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

BOCM Pauls Farmgate Chick Crumbs ACS (Size: 20 kg)

Thisis an online ordering chick crumb link. I decided against it in the end myslef for fear of chicken/flour mites.


----------



## meezerLover (Dec 4, 2008)

I use regular OKO - and we all love it (cats and I) it does track but I have a mat outside the box, I have 4 cats and only use 1 1/2 10L bag per month!!!!! it seems expensive to buy but is very economical as it really lasts a long time. 

It's great stuff!!!! but you have to get a scoop with wide holes (I got mmine from zooplus)


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

I love the product when IN the tray, but wow does it track


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

awful stuff gets everywhere!!even in my bedthey make another improved version now,oko plus gold which supposidly is betteri didnt agree!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

We use and it does last for ages and ages but agree it does track loads but I wouldnt change it


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

I use it and think it's great, it can be flushed in the toilet and lasts for a long time. It does track, but hey, nothing's perfect


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it tracks less than a lot of them x

tracks less than worlds best and definitely tracks less than clay litters xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

great stuff doesnt track, no odours brill x


----------

